# 커져 and 커져가



## iiVii

안녕하세요!

Recently i heard a song and in one part it says *커져가* and when i searched for it the meaning was *growing bigger *while from what i know *커져* means* growing bigger 
*
My question is/ is there any difference by adding the *가* at the end or it's just the same?

감사합니다!


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the forum, iiVii

Please give us some more context: one full sentence at least to clarify the usage, and the title of the song and name of the singer.
And please take a moment to re-read the forum rules.

Thanks.


----------



## veily

Nope.

Literally, '커져' = bigger and '가' = growing

So, '-가-' is a grammatical element meaning durability and continuity.
But interestingly, '커져' itself has continuity somewhat.
So that grammatical thing 'can be' dropped sometimes. It depends on the sentence because it doesn't always happen.


----------



## iiVii

I actually heard this in *jimin - promise *song and the full sentences were 
*혼자 주저 앉아, 생각만 커져가 *

So we can add this gramatical element to any verb to give it the meaning of continuity?


----------

